# Pensacola Pier 1/15



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Dragged Sunshine out with me today. I've been saying for months that I wanted to try fishing out there, and today I finally broke down and headed over. Tried 2 different bait shops and both were out of live shrimp (apparently there's a shortage?), so I settled for dead and Sunshine had some mullet.

Got to the pier around 10:30 or so and there were a few older gentlemen who had been there since 7am and hadn't had a bite so we were a little worried about not catching anything. 

2nd cast and I had something hit it pretty hard and ended up losing it because I was on a smaller rod. Switched over to the bigger rod and that seemed to do the trick. Landed a 22.5" black drum, a 26.5" redfish and Sunshine hit a 16" black drum all in about an hour. Pretty good day. I've got a few other pics I'll post up later.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

decent for this time of year.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, nice fish!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

few more pictures! enjoy.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

jack looks tired lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sucks you had to leave bro


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great fish & pic's!! Thanks for sharing


----------

